# goodbye tsx, hello Prius



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Just traded in my 2006 Acura TSX for a 2007 Toyota Prius Touring. Leather seats, bluetooth, and what not. Prius has only 9,600 miles, got it for $9000.

I was paying $20 for gas for my TSX for 6 hour of driving making $150 gross. I was getting 23 mpg on the TSX with premium gas

hopefully with prius I can be paying only $8

I wonder if I am getting a ton of rides because riders see my "acura tsx" on the list. In DC, I get only 5 minute break in between rides.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

That's a great price, I just sold my 2004 Prius with 220k miles for $10k. Although maybe climate conditions in DC vs CA account for the lower price. Keep up with the maintenance every 5k miles and the Pruis will be around for ever.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

maybe i should have my car transferred to CA and sell it there afterwards.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Beur said:


> That's a great price, I just sold my 2004 Prius with 220k miles for $10k. Although maybe climate conditions in DC vs CA account for the lower price. Keep up with the maintenance every 5k miles and the Pruis will be around for ever.


POST # 2 / Beur: Bisonic Bostonian 
would like to
Congratulate NUberer on Reaching the
Well-Known Plateau. You probably get
Your Improved Avatar Surround on
Monday.

Your "ascent" is the fastest that I have
have witnessed (19 days) since joining
myself back on Pearl Harbor Day last
Year. Well done, sir.

Mentoring Bison, over and out.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i have no idea what you're saying.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> maybe i should have my car transferred to CA and sell it there afterwards.


It will probably get less than here in CA due to the exposure to east coast elements like road salt and such. Recently a friend was looking at an 96 jeep for some ridiculous price simply because it was a California car. We found her a 2010 jeep for less, with shipping it came out to be the same. Seems the east coast loves our California used cars. And, likes to put a premium on the price.


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

Beur said:


> It will probably get less here in CA do to exposure to east coast elements like road salt and such. Recently I fried was looking at an 96 jeep for some redixulous price simply because the was a California car. We found her a 2010 jeep for the same a little, with shipping it came out to be the same. Seems the east coast loves our California used cars.


Not only do the new deicers used on our roads kill the body of a car but they play hell with the electrics and everything else. I've have three vehicles in my fleet right now that came from salt free states&#8230; much easier to work on when needed and they look better, too.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> Just traded in my 2006 Acura TSX for a 2007 Toyota Prius Touring. Leather seats, bluetooth, and what not. Prius has only 9,600 miles, got it for $9000.
> 
> I was paying $20 for gas for my TSX for 6 hour of driving making $150 gross. I was getting 23 mpg on the TSX with premium gas
> 
> ...


Congrats on the 'new' car! At a minimum you just saved yourself at least $.30 per gallon by going from Premium to Regular. Well done!


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

actually:
1) 50 cents difference
2) 23mpg to 45 mpg

So I save 60% on gas.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> actually:
> 1) 50 cents difference
> 2) 23mpg to 45 mpg
> 
> So I save 60% on gas.


The more you use the Prius the more you will realize you save on brakes and reduced maintenance as well. Engine constantly rests when not needed improving the lifespan of the most important part of a Prius. I am now at 168k miles and I plan to keep the car as long as it is allowed for UberX. My average mileage is 50 mpg. 45 seems like low. You might need to change driving habits a bit to maximize Prius mileage economy.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Was that $9k counting your trade in? Otherwise you got an amazing deal, usually a Prius with near 100k miles is still over $10k.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> i have no idea what you're saying.


I stopped reading his posts all together.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

He was congratulating Buer on reaching Well-Known and commenting on how fast it occurred. Nothing to do with the OP, just him keeping track members.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Casuale Haberdasher, I hadn't noticed.



Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 2 / Beur: Bisonic Bostonian
> would like to
> Congratulate NUberer on Reaching the
> Well-Known Plateau. You probably get
> ...


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Was that $9k counting your trade in? Otherwise you got an amazing deal, usually a Prius with near 100k miles is still over $10k.


Didn't count in my trade in. The car was listed at $8999.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

heh at the dealer they had a honda odyssey for $5999 and a caravan for $4999. I was serious considering getting those instead, for UberXL.


----------



## Abc123 (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice congrats, that was quick. Good choice on getting rid of the TSX, forgot to mention on my other post that another reason I got rid of mine was because there were lots of automatic transmission failures on TSXs.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

yah but i missed the TSX seats. Prius seats are hard. my tushy are sore.


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

Buy a gel seat cushion… used one for over 1,000,000 miles and they are great.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

whats that?


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:Gel Cushion Seat&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> yah but i missed the TSX seats. Prius seats are hard. my tushy are sore.


I hate the Prius seats since I bought my Prius. Especially considering that I had a Toyota Avalon before the Prius, it hurts more. I tried everything. They are very uncomfortable.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

The newer C and V got upgraded seats, though I know on the C you have to get at least a 2.


----------



## acrel-phev-kit (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi, does the Ni-H battery of the prius works well?


----------



## D.J. (Apr 15, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> Just traded in my 2006 Acura TSX for a 2007 Toyota Prius Touring. Leather seats, bluetooth, and what not. Prius has only 9,600 miles, got it for $9000.
> 
> I was paying $20 for gas for my TSX for 6 hour of driving making $150 gross. I was getting 23 mpg on the TSX with premium gas
> 
> ...


That is an absolute steal, can't imagine what the person did with the car for the past 8 years, but congrats on an awesome deal!


----------



## D.J. (Apr 15, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> actually:
> 1) 50 cents difference
> 2) 23mpg to 45 mpg
> 
> So I save 60% on gas.


I'm getting between 57 and 59 mpg in my 2014 Prius, if you manage the energy starting and stopping and keep the tires at 44 psi it's achievable for any Prius driver.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

last night i got 49mpg @ 50 miles city driving

last night in 6 hours, made 175 gross, cost me only $6 in gas.


----------



## D.J. (Apr 15, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> last night i got 49mpg @ 50 miles city driving
> 
> last night in 6 hours, made 175 gross, cost me only $6 in gas.


That rocks! i have had a poor week during and a poor strategy trying to work around my appointments, will try to make it up tonight.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> last night i got 49mpg @ 50 miles city driving
> 
> last night in 6 hours, made 175 gross, cost me only $6 in gas.


You must be a Prius sales person cause you are making them sound soooo attractive! LOL!!


----------

